# King Brown's Farewell Archive Bash



## [email protected] (9/1/12)

Hi all,

To anyone that lives in Brisbane or has been to Archive, Dan - Aka. King Brown Brewing - is saying fare-thee-well to his beer-procurement job within Archive's hallowed beer halls (which probably also means that Archive may get something other than an IPA or imperial IPA on tap in the near future). 

Regardless, he finishes up on Friday and is having a celebratory going away party @ Archive from 5pm onwards for anyone that might wish to attend and say their thanks and farewell for all the hard work he has done getting better beer from far and wide into your gullets.

Again anyone is welcome and I am sure it will turn into a rather massive night of crafty debauchery.

See you all there.

Liver Shank and King Brown Brewing.


----------



## winkle (9/1/12)

Liver shank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To anyone that lives in Brisbane or has been to Archive, Dan - Aka. King Brown Brewing - is saying fare-thee-well to his beer-procurement job within Archive's hallowed beer halls (which probably also means that Archive may get something other than an IPA or imperial IPA on tap in the near future).
> 
> ...



Damm, and I'd promised SWMBO that I'd have a quiet weekend this week and all. <_<


----------



## Snow (9/1/12)

I'll be there sometime in the afternoon but probably won't be able to stay past 5.


----------



## MarkBastard (9/1/12)

Liver shank said:


> which probably also means that Archive may get something other than an IPA or imperial IPA on tap in the near future



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/1/12)

It should be good, the bloke I've trained for my position likes IPAs as much as I do...
Look forward to having a couple of beers with some fellow AHBers..
Come on down if you have the time...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/1/12)

Did I mention that certain suppliers will be putting kegs on for us all to enjoy?.....

Come one come all, talk some beer with us.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (10/1/12)

OK so far the following has been donated for us to consume (free of charge of cause to any AHB members)

1 keg of stone and wood pacific
1 keg of little creatures pale ale
1 keg of 4 pines kolsch

Stay tuned to see what else I can wrangle out of my suppliers, and come and help me drink it.

Make yourself known as an AHB member to get a wristband when you come in.


----------



## NickB (10/1/12)

Waiting on approval from The Minister, but keen to get down for a few. If I get the OK, will aim to come straight from work, probably get there between 4 and 4:30 depending on trains 

Where you off to now Dan?

Cheers


----------



## winkle (10/1/12)

Well I'll be in for a few drinks or hours (depends on my negotating grovelling skills)


----------



## Rowy (10/1/12)

If I end up working Friday I might pop in for a couple of quick squirts. Might see what that Old bugger Wombil is doing.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/1/12)

NickB said:


> Waiting on approval from The Minister, but keen to get down for a few. If I get the OK, will aim to come straight from work, probably get there between 4 and 4:30 depending on trains
> 
> Where you off to now Dan?
> 
> Cheers


I'm not going to ask for permission! I will call and explain myself once I am there. Will also make a bed downstairs before going to work friday morning.

Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (10/1/12)

Sweet as boys, will see you all there.

I will do my best to keep my pants on until you all rock up.


----------



## argon (10/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Sweet as boys, will see you all there.
> 
> I will do my best to keep my pants on until you all rock up.



ewwww.... so what happens when we turn up :icon_vomit:


----------



## paxx (12/1/12)

looks like I will be spending Friday evening at archive now


----------



## clarkey7 (12/1/12)

I'll be there from 5pm I reckon...just a couple of quiet ones.....yeah right....

PB


----------



## Florian (12/1/12)

Oh shit, just saw this now...

Well, haven't got a choice really I guess, will have to organise that leave pass tomorrow somehow and (much harder) get the transport sorted. Winkle?

See you guys tomorrow, keen to hear what you're up to, Dan (not with your pants, work wise i mean).


----------



## RdeVjun (12/1/12)

Lads, seriously- shoot first, answer questions later!  
Should be able to swing by, my last bus is 6PM but I'll try and wrangle a sleep over! B)


----------



## TidalPete (12/1/12)

Would love to be there to see you off Dan but alas, the tyranny of distance & the ratshit QR timetable buggers things up once again.
Will raise a beer to your good future from my modest stocks late Friday arvo whilst you blokes are sampling the good stuff at Archive. 

 :beer: 

TP


----------



## Ross (13/1/12)

Should be there at approx 6.30pm make sure there's some beer left :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (13/1/12)

Florian said:


> Oh shit, just saw this now...
> 
> Well, haven't got a choice really I guess, will have to organise that leave pass tomorrow somehow and (much harder) get the transport sorted. Winkle?
> 
> See you guys tomorrow, keen to hear what you're up to, Dan (not with your pants, work wise i mean).



Well I was going to bus it in about 4 from EP, but I'd better work on approval during the day <_<


----------



## tallie (13/1/12)

Will be there after 6 (it's going to be a loooong day)!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/1/12)

There is plenty of beer boys, just come see me when you get here, and thanks to everyone for getting leave passes for the night, really means alot to me.

See you soon!


----------



## NickB (13/1/12)

I'm definitely in! Will have to head off around 7:30 though.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (13/1/12)

Ross said:


> Should be there at approx 6.30pm make sure there's some beer left :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross



That might be after trousers o'clock!
There's some Billy B's in stock Ross


----------



## Ross (13/1/12)

Unfortunately I won't be able to stay too long.... Jacky is dropping me off & doing a bit of late night shopping before coming back to drag me off.
Haven't got a 50L keg to donate, but Ill bring along a 5L keg of Ninja to add to the festivities.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/1/12)

THANKS ROSS!!!! awesomeness ensues....


----------



## argon (13/1/12)

Probably be there around 5. Not sure how late i'll stay. Depends really.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/1/12)

I'll be there tonight catching up with a few lads, will be good to meet some of you knowledgeable blokes in person


----------



## Rowy (13/1/12)

Bought a new 70l pot and all the plumbing from CB yesterday. I'm changing my rig big time. You blokes will soon get to know me tonight I'll be the one continually sucking the info out of your brains and asking stupid questions. Firts brew with the new gear is Sunday.


----------



## winkle (13/1/12)

I'm sorting out my beard so I'll fit in with all the hipsters.
View attachment 51633


----------



## Rowy (13/1/12)

That looks suspiciously like a mirken...............


----------



## stl (13/1/12)

I'll wander over after work, 4:30-5ish...

(Are we there yet? Getting thirsty... why is it only 10am?)


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/1/12)

I think the plan is to have the first beer when the first ball is bowled in the test.

I will try and restrain myself until everyone rocks up, but after that I cannot guarentee anything.

It will be in the Next Door bar, I will tap the kegs at 4pm.


----------



## NickB (13/1/12)

Regular prices tonight Dan or are you doing specials for us 

Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/1/12)

The 3 kegs that will be on tap are at special price; free.

You can spend your hard earned on other stuff if you wish.


----------



## winkle (13/1/12)

NickB said:


> Regular prices tonight Dan or are you doing specials for us
> 
> Cheers



There's a special price for you Nick :icon_cheers:
(edit: bah too slow)


----------



## winkle (13/1/12)

Rowy said:


> That looks suspiciously like a mirken...............


 :unsure: 
Brad told me it was a beard when I bought it off him.












h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (13/1/12)

winkle said:


> :unsure:
> Brad told me it was a beard when I bought it off him.
> 
> 
> ...


It is a beard. Thats the beard I used to wear when I felt like being a ****.



:icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (13/1/12)

Geez, that one must have got heaps of use Brad... You're always a ****... 
















h34r:


----------



## stl (13/1/12)

winkle said:


> I'm sorting out my beard so I'll fit in with all the hipsters.



And here we were, thinking Anna was your beard.

" h34r: "


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/1/12)

Wombil rocked up at 3, so I had to tap the kegs early.
Hurry up guys, he's drinking all the beer!!


----------



## NickB (13/1/12)

I will be there by 4!


----------



## winkle (13/1/12)

Shite3!!!
That bloke drinks like a fish and the next bus is 30 minutes away


----------



## DKS (13/1/12)

All the best on your new post Dan. Sorry I wont be there, all that lovely beer and all. I'm already at my brew house for the weekend. Got out of town around noon.
Be thinking of all you false beard wearer's whilst brewing tomorrow.
Hangovers to the lot of ya I say.
_muters under breath."drunken fuckin merkin freaks"_
Daz


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/1/12)

Cheers daz, I will raise one in your honour.


----------



## mrTbeer (13/1/12)

Have fun. Sounds like a good night.


----------



## Florian (13/1/12)

Am on my way, finally.

Hope you guys left me some beer.


----------



## RdeVjun (13/1/12)

Apologies Dan, a biggie came up at work and I was booked on the last bus back here at 6pm, so I couldn't squeeze a few jars in.  All the best for your next endeavour though! :icon_cheers: 

You AHBers who made it- there shalt not be any beer left in free kegs at closing! :chug:


----------



## argon (13/1/12)

Thanks dan.. Great night..... I'm done.

Good luck in the new venture. Catch up for a few jars I'm sure.


----------



## winkle (14/1/12)

Florian said:


> Am on my way, finally.
> 
> Hope you guys left me some beer.


Not much mate
(edit: now to see if I drank the expensive takeaway beers at x.x am this morning) <_< 
Well done Dan all the best with the chickybabes er new job


----------



## Howlingdog (14/1/12)

Thanks Dan and all the best in the new roll. Sorry I couldn't stay longer.

HD


----------



## winkle (14/1/12)

HowlingDog said:


> Thanks Dan and all the best in the new roll. Sorry I couldn't stay longer.
> 
> HD


soft


----------



## Rowy (14/1/12)

Great night Dan. Thanks very much. It was good to finally be able to put a few faces to the names. :beer:


----------



## jameson (14/1/12)

Thanks Dan had a really good night and lots of beer thought we were never going to get through them kegs at one point. Talk to you soon.
Winkle woke up this morning to a call from swambo on your couch.
Where the f are you
Em em em I'm at your dads house ( who I see once a year)
Where 
Your dads 
What the f you doing in the gold coast.
Then battery died on the phone and I had to walk home. 
Still feel drunk thinking of a hair of the dog tho.
Thanks jameson


----------



## wombil (14/1/12)

Thanks for a great arvo/night Dan,
Managed to get home ok,Big sleep in,lost day today but no hangover,Really good stuff.
Great to get to talk to all the blokes.
All the best in the new job,
wombil.


----------



## winkle (14/1/12)

jameson said:


> Thanks Dan had a really good night and lots of beer thought we were never going to get through them kegs at one point. Talk to you soon.
> Winkle woke up this morning to a call from swambo on your couch.
> Where the f are you
> Em em em I'm at your dads house ( who I see once a year)
> ...


I woke up to...
"Get up and see if there's a drunken Irishman on the couch in desperate need of coffee"
Nup, you'd gone - so back to bed, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rowy (14/1/12)

Could have been worse winkle you could have woken up to him being in bed with you and the missus on the couch.


----------



## winkle (14/1/12)

Rowy said:


> Could have been worse winkle you could have woken up to him being in bed with you and the missus on the couch.


Thanks for that mental image :blink:

Dunno why my shoes were in the ashtray but I'm sure it seemed sensible at the time..


----------



## winkle (14/1/12)

What happened to Brad???

View attachment 51654


----------



## tallie (14/1/12)

Yes, thanks Dan, although no thanks for how I'm feeling today! All the best with your next gig!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## NickB (14/1/12)

All the best Dan! Thanks for the free beers, and good to catch up with the regulars, and meet a few new faces!

Cheers


----------



## sim (14/1/12)

yea, noice one Dan! Best o luck with it all.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (14/1/12)

My head hurts...
And I'm on my 6th beer at an American beer night...
I'll be good soon.
Thanks to all that came, I really appreciate it.
Had a ball and you guys made it a wicked send off. 
See you round sometime.


----------



## jlm (14/1/12)

So as a former regular who's now relocated to Tas, I gotta ask is the move to better beery things? I hope Livershank will keep the Thursday arvo hospitality going...


----------



## [email protected] (15/1/12)

jlm said:


> So as a former regular who's now relocated to Tas, I gotta ask is the move to better beery things? I hope Livershank will keep the Thursday arvo hospitality going...




Don't worry I'm not going anywhere just yet. So by all means come and annoy me every Thursday like the bar-flys that you are ;-)


----------

